# HGH dosing



## GSgator (Jan 18, 2019)

I’m just curious on everybodys protocol morning ,mid afternoon before bed empty stomach? I’m using 3iu pre workout around 4pm on a empty stomach. I’m about to bump it up to 4 iu’s. 2 first thing in the morning and 2 more before I workout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

I dont think alot of guys are on hgh here like they used to be..There was a time we were all on gh..I used to do mine in the am before cardio and food..2-4 iu in the am is all i ever did..


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 18, 2019)

I do 4ius at bedtime ... being over 50 so I'm not concerned with my tiny natural night pulse ...  I believe the bigger gh issue is length of time / gh is cycled ... I'm planning on 12 to 24 months ... currently on 7 days per week ...


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 18, 2019)

This has been on my mind for the recovery benefits...


----------



## Trump (Jan 18, 2019)

I ramped up to 2iu am 2iu pm for 11 months results where great but couldn’t say it was down to the hgh


----------



## j2048b (Jan 18, 2019)

Im honestly not convinced gh is truly worth it?

I mean recovery, u take bpc 157, tb500 and stuff like that and neither mess with ur blood sugar levels and or have the possibility to send u down that dark tunnel that encompasses drinkin orange juice till u puke

It might be worth it, but not sure with major headaches and the side effects could be very damaging....


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont think alot of guys are on hgh here like they used to be..There was a time we were all on gh..I used to do mine in the am before cardio and food..2-4 iu in the am is all i ever did..




So funny....I went through that phase yearssssssssssssssssssssssss ago!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> So funny....I went through that phase yearssssssssssssssssssssssss ago!



same here...

used everything from peps, sero's, rips, grays, blues, etc.  


GS,

how many iu can you afford to run ED, or 5 on/2off...etc..?

Literally it comes down to budget....IMHO.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 20, 2019)

I turned 40 last year so I figured it couldn’t hurt to give it a good run. I plan on running it a solid 2 years. Not sure if it’s just me but I seem to be pretty sensitive to hgh. On this run and the couple others I’ve ran in the past I have to ramp it up very slowly if I start at 2iu’s my hands get very numb to the point I can’t sleep well. I’m 3 months in and at 3.5iu’s I still have a couple fingers that are numb 24-7. Also if I eat like shit the sodium really magnifies the numb hands and swollen fingers.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 20, 2019)

GSgator said:


> I turned 40 last year so I figured it couldn’t hurt to give it a good run. I plan on running it a solid 2 years. Not sure if it’s just me but I seem to be pretty sensitive to hgh. On this run and the couple others I’ve ran in the past I have to ramp it up very slowly if I start at 2iu’s my hands get very numb to the point I can’t sleep well. I’m 3 months in and at 3.5iu’s I still have a couple fingers that are numb 24-7. Also if I eat like shit the sodium really magnifies the numb hands and swollen fingers.



Thats perfect amounts dont matter as much as effects in the mirror, body comp and how u feel, 

Shieeeet if i had fingers numb 24/7 i myself would be reducing to lowest possible dosage for desired results, but thats me and in no way advice towards u, 

U do u, if it works and cash flow is good, by all means


----------

